# LW DMZ Log



## lightweight (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been going back and forth about posting my current log I have going while I take DMZ 3.0 stack. But I will post it anyway, this post will be long because  I am several days in.

12/29/2014
FIRST 4 WEEKS: 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Woke up at 0615 took the correct serving of each pill. Waited 30 minutes then went to the gym, did chest and triceps. Finished incline bench at 225lb for 5 reps. Felt nothing special, but figured that on day one. Actually surprised I didn’t have the placebo effect. Ate like I normally do, eggs, chicken, sweet potato. At 1700 I took my second dose and about 45 minutes my stomach dropped. Obviously no sided felt. Looking forward to tomorrow.
12/30/2014
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Woke up at 0700. Took doses. Because of work schedule didn’t go to the gym in the morning. Didn’t fell very hungry today, it was tough to eat. I tested my diet to ensure I would be able to eat enough before starting. Probably just a fluke to early to blame it on anything else. Water consumption was good, normal for me. Took second dose around 1745, ate dinner, waited 45 minutes then in the gym. I did legs, calves and a little abs today. Felt good. Still not feeling any different but again that is as expect, assuming that the active ingredients levels are still building up. Tomorrow is back and I am excited. 

12/31/2014
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Woke up at 0700, took dose. Overall still finding it hard to eat as much food as I should. I did back and bi’s today and it went well. Still not sure if I am feeling any effects yet. Took second dose around 1600. 
01/01/2015
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Didn’t get up until 1140 this morning because of New years. I didn’t drink last night, just water all night. Took my dose around 1200 waited a bit and then hit the gym. I did shoulders today and I felt sick all workout but I stayed at it and still got a good workout. Post workout meal made me feel a lot better. I don’t if it was because the levels are building up to in my blood or just a coincidence. Water intake has been hard today. Might be a long night. I think its starting to kick.

01/02/2015
 Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Got up around 0800, took dose, ended up getting to the gym about 45minutes after dropping my car off. I did chest and triceps today. Felt great! Endurance was through the roof as well as stamina. Was lifting heavy and felt as if I could still lift way after my sets were complete. Because of that I did do a couple of each sets. Food intake was better today. Just making sure I take advantage of the times I do feel hungry and really eating as much as I can. Mood was good today, felt like it has increased. Not that I am but I felt big today. Pumps were great today. No sides to report yet. 

01/03/2105
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Woke up around 0800, took dose and had a protein shake. Got to the gym about 30 minutes after. I did just back today. I felt good. Had the same feeling of endurance as yesterday. Eating was a little better but still finding it difficult. Again just trying to maximize each meal, when I feel hungry. I keep forgetting to take my weight when I am at the gym. But I did get measurements today. I know I am 6 days in and I should have had this done right before I started but it got away from me.
Chest: 39 ¾ in.
Waist: 32 in.
Arms 15 ¾ in.
Thighs: 23 in.
01/04/2014
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily

Didn’t work out today, it was a rest day. Good thing too because I have felt sick all day. I slept most of the day because of it too. Food was good. Water intake sucked. Mood was fine.

01/05/2014
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Woke up a little later than usually, I needed the extra sleep because of now feeling well yesterday. Took my dose and ate something to prep for the gym. I did Chest and Triceps. It was another good workout. My endurance seems crazy. I feel like I could spend all day there. I am still not feeling the best. My nose just won’t stop running and my headaches. This is where I am not sure what to do. I am certainly aware that PHs are not good for you liver, but is it okay to take over the counter medicine when you get sick? Are the extra two pills really going to push your liver over the edge?


----------



## lightweight (Jan 7, 2015)

01/06/2015
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Another day of not feeling well, food take was rough and water intake. I took a nap around 1700 and then went to the gym around 2000 the nap help me feel better enough to not waste my time. I really hope tomorrow I will feel better. Frustrated that I am sick.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 11, 2015)

been a couple days since I have posted but I have been keeping up with my log.

01/07/2015
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Felt better today than the last couple, but still not a 100%. I did back and biceps today, it went well. My endurance is still high. Finally getting my apatite back. 

01/08/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily

Such an improvement today on how I felt today. Other than endurance and libido I don’t feel anything different. Did shoulders today, seeing some strength increases so far. 
01/09/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Not much to report. Workouts are still going good intensity is staying high. Almost half way point. I have yet to feel or have back pump or anything negative.
01/10/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily 
Pretty much the same as yesterday. The week has been good. I got lucky, December 31, two Wednesdays ago, I stop working. I was supposed to start my new job last Monday but it got pushed back to the 12th. The benefit to that was being able to focus strictly on training, food and water intake. The week could have gone better because I was sick for a couple of days. But it is what it is.


----------



## Jusliftin420 (Jan 11, 2015)

Have you noticed any size increase or had any sides?


----------



## lightweight (Jan 11, 2015)

Jusliftin420 said:


> Have you noticed any size increase or had any sides?



I feel like I look larger and my wife says I do too. Tomorrow evening I am going to re measure myself and weigh myself, see what the numbers say.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 13, 2015)

01/11/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily 

Was just a rest day. Nothing really to report.

01/12/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily 

Today was a good day, got up at 0545, started my new job today. Got off at 1700 got home ate a good meal for dinner waited a little bit and then hit the gym hard. I did chest and triceps. I had a crazy pump today, again endurance is crazy. No sides at all so far. It has been a good cycle so far, started week 3 today. Should see some good improvement over this week and next.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 14, 2015)

01/13/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
So today was good. 0545 wake up good food intake and water. I did legs today. Damn near crawling out the gym. Almost like clock work the back pumps kicked in today at the gym. They were intense. It will be interesting to see how my back workout going tomorrow if the pumps are like they were today. So far that is my only negative thing to say about this.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 15, 2015)

01/14/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
Same day as yesterday, with today being a back day, and with these back pumps it made it hard to want to lift heavy and continue the workout. Certainly didn’t let that stop me though. Nothing really new to report, minus going to the gym after work now sucks because its packed.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 17, 2015)

01/15/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
I did shoulders today, I have been really trying to push hard with them. Feel its kind of a weak point for me. Overall the day went well with what I need to keep up with outside the gym. In the gym I had continued back pumps.

01/16/2015 
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
So today went well, I ate well, water was good. I did chest and triceps. The work out went okay. I didn’t lift as heavy as I expected too. I stepped on the scale last night and I am up 14lbs. I know I will probably loss some weight after the cycle but I am pretty happy with that number.


----------



## lightweight (Jan 28, 2015)

01/17/2015-01/22/2015
Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
4-Andro Rx - 2 capsules daily (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 capsule daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 capsules daily
I did really well the first couple of weeks taking the time to write each night but have fallen behind. This is the last week before PCT and things have gone well. Will be excited to see what I can keep as I progress though PCT and on. 
01/23/2015-01/27/2015
With in the last 5 I have finished up my cycle and moved on to PCT. To review were I start to where I am today, I gained 14lbs. Feel like I am bigger but my before measurements are:
Chest: 39 ¾
Waist: 32
Arms: 15 ¾
Thighs: 23
And as of today
Chest: 41 ½
Waist: 33 ¼
Arms: 15 ¾
Thighs: 23
By the numbers I feel okay. Overall I really enjoyed this cycle, I didn’t really have any sides minus the back pumps that started around week 3. Continuing with my horrible updates, and the fact that my PCT wont be too exciting I will update probably at the end of each week.


----------

